# Tachometer Help !!!!!!



## bicks63 (May 6, 2004)

Hi folks. I don't know of you people over the water can help me but i just hope you can. I live in the united kingdom and i've got a little nissan micra k11 2002 model with direct ignition. And i want to fit a tacho, but there's no distributor or coil. There are 4 small coils 1 above each spark plug, but i can't get a tacho signal from them. The k11 had a face lift in june 2000 thats when they introduced the direct ignition. I've been told that i might be able to get a signal from the ecu, and i have seen diagrams of the nissan ecu that was in the micra up to may 2000, but during the face lift they changed the ecu and now nobody i've asked as any idea. Even my local nissan garage has outdated information. Any information you can give me would be a big help. Thankyou. Dave


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

go to this document:

http://www.apexi-usa.com/productdocumentation/AFC2Wiring.pdf

it is the wiring diagrams for installation of the Apexi Super AFC 2. 

go to page 32. you will see March K11 in a long list of models. it tells you that the ECU connector type is N3-C

go to page 33. you will see a ECU Plug diagram for N3-C. look for the point labled RPM.

hope this helps,
Scott


----------



## bicks63 (May 6, 2004)

Enthalpy said:


> go to this document:
> 
> http://www.apexi-usa.com/productdocumentation/AFC2Wiring.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying Scott but the diagram for the N3-C only shows two rows of pins, but on mine there are three rows. As i said before the car is the very last modification before the k12.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

bicks63 said:


> Thanks for replying Scott but the diagram for the N3-C only shows two rows of pins, but on mine there are three rows. As i said before the car is the very last modification before the k12.


3 - row ecu plug...hrrm look at diagrams N5-A through N6-C. they have 3 rows in some places and all have the same RPM lead pin location.


----------



## bicks63 (May 6, 2004)

Enthalpy said:


> 3 - row ecu plug...hrrm look at diagrams N5-A through N6-C. they have 3 rows in some places and all have the same RPM lead pin location.


Yo scott, they're not the same. On mine all three rows of pins are level. I'm starting to think that this version of the k11 has been wiped off everyone's memory


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

sorry man. not much i can do for you after that.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

I don't know how down and dirty you want to go but, I hooked up a tach from a 1969 MGB to my SR20DET with no problem. They go for about $15.00 on eBay. Let me know if you want details.


----------



## damme (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tacho Meter for K11*

Try going to this website (*http://www.micra.hl.com.au/*) and ask them there. Im certain someone will be able to help you.


----------



## mrngoma (May 9, 2012)

*Nissan March 2000 model wiring diagram*

Dear Enthalpy,

I have Nissan March 2000 model with missing problems, I changed plugs but still not giving any positive.

Can help, what are six pinouts of electric distributor that feed plug power?

Also where can I get Nissan March Maintenance/user guide?

Will be happy if assisted.

Cheers

Mrngoma




Enthalpy said:


> go to this document:
> 
> http://www.apexi-usa.com/productdocumentation/AFC2Wiring.pdf
> 
> ...


----------

